# Seiko Chrono Strap Question



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Having seen Toshi's pics of his fantastic 6138-3003 chrono, I had to have one, and managed to snag one on ebay recently.

As expected it has arrived with a bracelet which I don't like very much - I'm just not a bracelet fan. My plan was to change it for a chunky leather strap, perhaps aviator style. However, the lug size is 19mm and I can't find much (or indeed any) choice in this size. Does anyone have any suggestions or can I squeeze a 20mm in?

Thanks


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

And here are a couple of dusty pics, in case it helps ...


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Congrats on the 6138, that is a handsome chrono, a nice size too.

The one I had came with a bracelet, but you should have no problem putting a 20mm strap on it - now your problem is which one









Regards

Derek


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

I had these two and I think they really suited a rally strap:










Thanks

deano


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I agree the rally looks good. I've been pointed at a 19mm rally but its Â£35, so I'm going to try a dark blue aviator first - hoping it'll look good with the blue/grey dial. Its 20mm though so may need a tad of slimming down ...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

tertius said:


> Having seen Toshi's pics of his fantastic 6138-3003 chrono, I had to have one, and managed to snag one on ebay recently.
> 
> As expected it has arrived with a bracelet which I don't like very much - I'm just not a bracelet fan. My plan was to change it for a chunky leather strap, perhaps aviator style. However, the lug size is 19mm and I can't find much (or indeed any) choice in this size. Does anyone have any suggestions or can I squeeze a 20mm in?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Tertius

I had the same problem when I got my 3002. I think in the end I contacted Roy who suggested a 19mm he ordered in for me - and I have to say I love it now.


















I can't think of the name of the strap but I'm sure it was an RLT special. Personally I think it suits a leather strap much better than ss.

Rich


----------



## stargeezer (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi All, New man to this forum, what a lovely looking watch not to clutered like some chronos. Just bought the orange monster and just done the re-size on the bracelet and yes you guessed it i have missplaced two of the split collars for the pins. Does anybody know where i can get hold of thease as i am finding it hard to find a supplier.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

stargeezer said:


> Hi All, New man to this forum, what a lovely looking watch not to clutered like some chronos. Just bought the orange monster and just done the re-size on the bracelet and yes you guessed it i have missplaced two of the split collars for the pins. Does anybody know where i can get hold of thease as i am finding it hard to find a supplier.


Can anyone confirm they are the same collars as on the Samurai Bracelet? I can't remember at the moment. If they are, I've got some.

Also welcome to


----------



## stargeezer (Nov 24, 2007)

strange_too said:


> stargeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, New man to this forum, what a lovely looking watch not to clutered like some chronos. Just bought the orange monster and just done the re-size on the bracelet and yes you guessed it i have missplaced two of the split collars for the pins. Does anybody know where i can get hold of thease as i am finding it hard to find a supplier.
> ...


Hi,Strange too,

Thanks for the reply and the welcome. The collars on the samurai are the same diameter but they are 4mm long and on the

orange monster they are 3mm long, cannot think why they did not make them the same, i dont think the recess is deep enough

Thanks for the thought mate.








Regards Stargeezer ( And remember keep your chin up thers a comet about)


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Not a problem.

By the looks of you either need to get hold of some spare links and use the collets. Or use some loctite to stabilise the pins.


----------



## kay (Dec 2, 2007)

deano42 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had these two and I think they really suited a rally strap:
> 
> ...


Nice Bull head and Oyster.


----------



## stargeezer (Nov 24, 2007)

strange_too said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> By the looks of you either need to get hold of some spare links and use the collets. Or use some loctite to stabilise the pins.


Hi Strange too,

Got fixed up with the collets, a friend of mine bought the same watch because he liked mine, and i used his spare collets when i

resized his strap, cause he only has a small wrist.







 Regards Stargeezer.


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice 6138-3002 chrono. Try Di Modell Rally strap. I bought mine at rjbimpexp on ebay; great seller, great prices and great service.


----------

